# UK Guys Please Help (steering wheel Audio controls)



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I am after some clarification on the steering wheel mounted
audio control switch that some (or all) xtrails have in the UK.

From memory you guys have this switch mounted on the right side of
the steering wheel and it controls the volume (up/down and CD tracks)

I am not sure what else it controls and I would really appreciate if
one of you can share this information with me (a photo will be
excellent).

I have tried to inquire about this part from the UK myself, but they
keep asking me for the chassis number and of course my Australian
chassis number is of no use to them.

I would like to add this audio control switch to my xtrail and hook
it up to the factory radio & 6 CD changer.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have received two different part numbers from a UK Nissan Dealer for a 2005 model xtrail and they stated that depending on the chassis number it could one or the other, so am not sure what is the difference between the two switches in question:

25552-9F500 £72.91 including VAT, Availability 1-2 working days or

25552-EQ300 £87.63 including VAT, Availability 3-5 working days

Any help or photos will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

I have all this info at home (I did enquire with UK dealership a few month ago...) and I will be able to post the info later this evening along with pics.

Note that since your steering wheel rotates and the switch along with it, the connected wires have to go through the "spiral cable device" to prevent tangling of course.

I think this device is different from car to car and probably would need to be replaced to handle the extra connections (ie the cruise control and the air bag).

more to come in a few hours...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here it is:



the part numbers I was given from UK were:

Spiral Cable : 25567 EQ300

Radio Control : 25552 EQ300


Hopefully someone from UK can confirm.... or perhaps someone with access to FAST system.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc, great info indeed.

But, I was under the impression that the audio control switch is on the RIGHT handside of the steering wheel on the UK models and if there was cruise control switch, it would be on the left side of the steering wheel. You seem to have marked the left side of the steering wheel in the UK pic

I have exactly the same shape steering wheel by the way. (I changed my steering wheel to a 2005 model leather one) 

EDIT: I just got the answer to my question 

It seems that the 2005 xtrail in the UK scored the cruise control as an additional feature. This resulted in the audio control switch being moved to the LEFT side of the steering wheel (as shown in your photo) and the cruise control switch to be located on the right side of the steering.

It is all starting to make sense now and I think the difference in part numbers is actually (left & right)

I can buy either one, because both slots on my steering wheel are empty (I have an aftermarket cruise control)

I still would like to hear from the guys in the UK about the RIGHT mounted audio switch if possible and also to know what exactly it controls (apart from volume up/down)


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

UK or Canadian: cruise control is on the right hand side.
UK audio controls are on the left.

This was confirmed by Ron (from UK) in this post:

link


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> UK or Canadian: cruise control is on the right hand side.
> UK audio controls are on the left.
> 
> This was confirmed by Ron (from UK) in this post:
> ...


Thanks Marc,

In Australia and for those models equipped with the factory cruise control, the switch is on the RHS too.

I was told that the UK model (MKI) had the audio switch on the RHS of the wheel, it was reconfigured with MKII when they started offering the cruise as standard and moved the location of the audio switch to the LHS. I would like this information confirmed by a UK owner if possible, as we need both audio switch types in Australia depending on the model.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

My 2006 model is as in Valboo's pic Jalal. Don't know about the Mk1.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> My 2006 model is as in Valboo's pic Jalal. Don't know about the Mk1.


Thanks. What does it control apart from the volume up/down?


----------



## shadieb (Aug 27, 2006)

My late 2004 2.2 Dci SVE UK model has audio controls on the right side but no cruise control.
For radio as far as I can remeber (I don't use radio much) there is volume search up and down and a button on the top for changing frequencies between AM/FM/FM2 etc also a button to switch between tuner and CD
On the stock single CD player (Sat Nav fitted so no changer) All you could control (again from memory) was volume up and down and track forward and back.

I have now fitted a Kenwood MP3 player and linked it to the steering controls and I now get volume up and down, track forward and back, a button to cycle between cd and tuner and when using an MP3 disk I can change folder with the button thats nearest to the centre of the steering wheel.

Hope this helps a bit?
If you need further info just ask.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

shadieb said:


> My late 2004 2.2 Dci SVE UK model has audio controls on the right side but no cruise control.
> For radio as far as I can remeber (I don't use radio much) there is volume search up and down and a button on the top for changing frequencies between AM/FM/FM2 etc also a button to switch between tuner and CD
> On the stock single CD player (Sat Nav fitted so no changer) All you could control (again from memory) was volume up and down and track forward and back.
> 
> ...


This is excellent information and it is what I need for my own set-up, as I prefer to have this audio switch on the right side of my steering (I don't have cruise)

A couple of questions and maybe a favor to ask:

1. Does your steering wheel look like the one pictured above in Valboo's post?
2. Can you please find-out the part number for the audio control switch for your model? If you don't know what it is, a quick call to any dealer in the UK with your Chassis number will reveal the part number and price. If you can do that, it'll be of great help for me.
3. Also ask the dealer about the spiral cable assembly if possible note down the part number and price.

I have the factory 6CD stacker with radio built in, it is a 2 DIN unit and does not have the casette deck.


----------



## shadieb (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi, My sterring wheel looks the same as the Canadian model in Valboos picture albeit on the other side of the car 

I will call our local dealer for you but can't do it until Monday as their parts department is closed over the weekend. they are only open for vehicle sales. I will also ask about the spiral assembly and try and get a part number and price. 
Keep your fingers crossed though Jalal as my experience of our local Nissan dealer has been nothing but poor service and limited knowledge where the X-Trail is concerned.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

shadieb said:


> Hi, My sterring wheel looks the same as the Canadian model in Valboos picture albeit on the other side of the car


Mine is on the other side too LOL



> I will call our local dealer for you but can't do it until Monday as their parts department is closed over the weekend. they are only open for vehicle sales. I will also ask about the spiral assembly and try and get a part number and price.
> Keep your fingers crossed though Jalal as my experience of our local Nissan dealer has been nothing but poor service and limited knowledge where the X-Trail is concerned.


Good luck mate, everything is crossed here.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hey Jalal I found it !!!


Some time late in 2004 there was a "leak" on a nissan south africa site which allowed access to the parts system from the web...

At the time I had downloaded all sorts of system pictures along with part numbers and looking back I just found this in my PC:


Pictorial of the AUDIO steering wheel mounted controls on the right hand side...
AND the part number is ...drumroll...

*25552 9F500*


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Hey Jalal I found it !!!
> 
> 
> Some time late in 2004 there was a "leak" on a nissan south africa site which allowed access to the parts system from the web...
> ...


Excellent find Marc. That explains why I was given 2 parts numbers LOL 

They could have simply told me, one was right and the other left mounted, but nope, they had to make it complicated LOL

I can only assume that the spiral cable assembly is the same in both cases, but will wait for shadieb to confirm that before placing the order.

This is great and we're finally getting somewhere  Thanks


----------



## shadieb (Aug 27, 2006)

Oooppps! Sorry Jalal, I got a bit busy over the weekend and forgot to phone Nissan.
I am booking my X-Trail in for its 2nd year service on Friday and will make sure I remember to find out for you.

My apologies.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

shadieb said:


> Oooppps! Sorry Jalal, I got a bit busy over the weekend and forgot to phone Nissan.
> I am booking my X-Trail in for its 2nd year service on Friday and will make sure I remember to find out for you.
> 
> My apologies.


No problems mate, am just waiting for your confirmation before going a head and ordering the parts, so I look forward to your reply.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> I have received two different part numbers from a UK Nissan Dealer for a 2005 model xtrail and they stated that depending on the chassis number it could one or the other, so am not sure what is the difference between the two switches in question:
> 
> 25552-9F500 £72.91 including VAT, Availability 1-2 working days or
> 
> ...


Not sure if this has been covered already, if so please ignore. According to my handbook there are two types of switches for type A audio and type B audio units. Type A has radio with tape and CD players, B has CD and radio only. Remote switch for type A allows Source or Special button to turn on as well as the on/off button on the player; type B uses on/off button on player only.

Not sure it that means the actual switches are different or just that they control the audio unit differently.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the information flynn, it hasn't been covered before and very useful indeed.

The remote switch part numbers I was given are for the newer model xtrail which has the head unit with radio and 6 CD changer only (no tape). The MKI (pre facelift) models did come with a factory head unit that included the radio, 6CD changer and tape in one.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,
just curious... how are you doing with this?
Are you going ahead with it?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

Funny that you asked this today because I just received the spiral cable assembly and the audio switch today from the UK LOL 

I have problems!

1. The audio switch came with 2 mounting screws but I don't seem to have a bracket for these screws inside my steering wheel. The shape of the switch is the correct one.

2. The spiral cable assembly came with 2 harnesses (a yellow one with 2 pin holes and a white one with 6) but they do match the audio switch which has a 3 pin position.

I am currently in contact with UK to see what the story is.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Update:

Problem #1 solved and I found the mounting bracket which I had as part of the factory cruise control switch and it fits perfectly.

Still chasing UK for the spiral cable and the harness issue. I think they sent me the wrong spiral cable.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

just to keep track... what was the spiral cable part number they sent you?
was it # 25567 EQ300 ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Jalal,
> 
> just to keep track... what was the spiral cable part number they sent you?
> was it # 25567 EQ300 ?


Yes it was, however it doesn't contain a harness for the audio switch for some reason and I am now asking for help from the UK guys again please.

I need to know what type of harness is attached to the audio switch and what colour wires are going to it? The audio switch is very easy to remove, it has a plastic clip on cover which when removed will reveal 2 screws, once these 2 screws are take-off, you will be able to see the harness coming to the audio switch.

If anyone can help me with this info. it'll be great.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hummm....
If you need other contacts in Nissan UK, I can give you the contact info of the guy how e-mailed me the part numbers some time back. It could give you two sources...
pm me if you want it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc, but before I go and spend another fortune on any part, I would have hoped the guys from the UK to be able to tell me what is the wiring harness going to this audio switch, so I can ask for the correct part. It seems the UK guys are in hiding these days


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

More bad news 

I just called a dealer in the UK and was told that the spiral cable assembly has nothing to do with the audio switch. It only controls and connects to the horn and the driver airbag.

For the audio switch to work I need the complete wiring loom and it costs a fortune. They did say that there is a possibility of hard-wiring the audio switch to the head unit and that it can work with any head unit and not only a factory one.

They won't accept a refund for the spiral cable, so I just wasted a huge chunk of money for this part 

I will try the audio place tomorrow and see what they say about hard-wiring.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> More bad news
> 
> I just called a dealer in the UK and *was told that the spiral cable assembly has nothing to do with the audio switch*. It only controls and connects to the horn and the driver airbag.
> 
> ...



Jalal,

I am really sorry to hear about this trouble...
But what the UK Dealer told you simply cannot be true.

The steering mounted audio controls HAVE TO BE connected through a spiral cable device otherwise they would get tangled one way and another as you steer.

AND if that dealer would have looked at their ESM they would have seen exactly what I found.

I will post a picture this evening clearly showing the audio control connected through the spiral cable device...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here are the pictures I was mentioning:

the spiral cable is circled in red on each pic...

Horn & Driver air bag:

 


But also: Cruise & Audio control :

 


I took the pictures out of the north american esm for the horn, air bag & cruise, but the audio I had to take it from the european (france) since we do not have the audio controls option.
But one thing is for sure UK has all of those components and they all go through a spiral cable device, but which one?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

Thanks heaps for the diagrams. They have cleared-up a lot for me.

There seems to be two types of spiral cable assemblies in the steering wheel. The main one which has the horn and driver airbag harnesses and a smaller one which has the cruise and audio switch harnesses.

When I looked inside my steering wheel I realised that I do have the smaller spiral cable already there and from it a grey harness (with two wires) is coming out for the factory cruise control. This harness is exactly the same shape and fits the audio switch, but the difference is that the audio switch has 3 wires going to it (as one of your diagrams confirmed).

We'll see what happens next week when I take my exy to the local audio shop and will also show them the digram.

Thanks for your help.

I will ask the audio place to use the existing cruise control harness and re-map the wires (and add a 3rd wire) to go to the stereo BUT (and this is the biggest but) will my stereo have the 3 remote outputs as shown in your last diagram?? If not, then this whole idea will go down the drain 

The UK dealer was partially correct when he said that the main spiral cable assembly has nothing to do with the audio switch, but they should have told me about the second spiral cable that connects to the cruise control and the audio switch.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

When you get to work with all this please take some pics...
I would be curious to see it.
Thanks & good luck


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> It seems the UK guys are in hiding these days


Some of us have been busy having babies...!

What do you need Jalal?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Some of us have been busy having babies...!
> 
> What do you need Jalal?


Must be the season for it LOL  Congrats

This is what I have asked in my previous post:

I need to know what type of harness is attached to the audio switch and what colour wires are going to it? The audio switch is very easy to remove, it has a plastic clip on cover which when removed will reveal 2 screws, once these 2 screws are take-off, you will be able to see the harness coming to the audio switch.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Just some screws on the back of mine, no plastic cover.
You can't see them in the photos, but there are three wires going to the connector; Red Green and black. (I think this is right, it's difficult to see).

Click on the thumbs for bigger pics:







Let me know if you need more help,

Steve.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Steve, top effort and much appreciated.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Must be the season for it LOL  Congrats


Thanks!



aussietrail said:


> Thanks Steve, top effort and much appreciated.


My pleasure.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Marc,
> 
> Thanks heaps for the diagrams. They have cleared-up a lot for me.
> 
> ...





aussietrail said:


> Must be the season for it LOL  Congrats
> 
> This is what I have asked in my previous post:
> 
> ...



Jalal,
just curious, did you ever have these audio controls worked out?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Jalal,
> just curious, did you ever have these audio controls worked out?


Nope, it proved to be impossible to do, even after I imported the spiral cable assembly from the UK and the audio switch as well, I discovered that my exy doesn't have any provisions for this function and the whole thing needs to be wired-up from scratch, so it wasn't worth it. I sold everything on eBay.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I'm sorry & disappointed to hear this 

It's a feature I really wanted to add...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah me too, the same thing applies to the new T31 model exy, we tried and plugged the audio steering control which we imported from Japan and it didn't work either


----------



## bsandu (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello,
After reading this post I'm still quite unclear regarding a "simple" problem: I own an 2004 2.2 dCi without cruise control. Is it possible to just put in place the controls on the side of the steering wheel and do the connections (spiral cable)? Do I need something else (special unit, sensors, switched, etc)?...
Much appreciate any answer...
Regards,
Sandu


----------

